# Egg Share @ MFS



## Mrs KG (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello Ladies

I've not been on fertility friends for ages, in fact the last time I really used this website was when I was undergoing treatment at St Mary's in Manchester in 2008. Egg Share is very new to me, it's looking like we are going to be going down the donor route (me as the recipient) and I'm soo scared and don't know where to start ! 

Just wondered if anyone was aware that MFS are starting the egg share program soon. I had a treatment at MFS back in Oct 09 but it was unsuccessful, unfortunately there were no eggs at recovery    so they have now advised us that egg donation is our only option.

Good luck to everyone currently going through treatment      

Love 

Mrs KG

xx


----------



## toops (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi there
I have had treatment in the past at MFS and was left feeling helpless and didn't feel that well looked after. I have just had embryo transfer in Spain and whilst it hasn;t worked this time, their attitude was so different and very caring. I have had a call about the egg sharing and they say I am now at the top of their list. We will be goingot see them this week to discuss procedure, sphistication of the treatment as we know so much more now. Have you heard anything from them?
Best Wishes, Toops


----------



## Mrs KG (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Toops - Are you a recipient too ?


----------



## The_Scenic_Route (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello, I am just about to egg share at MFS, if not in the next couple of weeks then it will be next month. The Nurses are just sorting out where my reciepient is upto in her cycle and speak to the Drs to decide which month would be better for the pair of us. I am extremely excited for the both of us. It feels like a lot of responsibility to offer this to another lady, I just hope to goodness there are plenty of eggs to go around and that nothing beyond my control stops us from getting to EC as I would be so upset if I let her down. How are thinks for you?


----------



## Mrs KG (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Scenic route - I'm currently Down regging at the moment, hopefully Egg Transfer will be Mid October   

Try not to worry, if your recipient is anything like me she will be eternally grateful to you, I'd just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you on behalf of all the other ladies who like me wouldn't have a chance at motherhood without ladies like you. THANKYOU !

xx


----------



## The_Scenic_Route (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, your on your way then. I am biting at the bit to get started. Im still waiting for that call from the nurses, the waiting is driving me crazy   lol


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

hello!

Just lurking as I'm considering donating eggs in the future, possibly egg sharing.  Wanted to say that I had fertility tx at MFS (dIUI) and have now two beautiful boys   The nurses are all lovely and most of the drs are nice too!  I have only good things to say about MFS.

Good luck!
P x


----------



## Mrs KG (Jul 12, 2007)

After quite a wait... yes, we are finally moving and I'm soo excited and apprehensive, it's always good to hear success stories, especially when it's the clinic your at, keep 'em coming !

K x


----------



## The_Scenic_Route (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I heard from the nurses today. Ill be starting my down reg 3 weeks after my next period which will be Oct/Nov.

Its really nice to be able to speak to a reciepient in the same clinic. Even though you are not linked to me treatment I would love to know loads about how you are feeling about it all (it might give me a bit of an insight into the thoughts of my recipient). Is there anything that you are worried about with regards to the donor? 

(hope you dont mind me asking)


----------



## Mrs KG (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Scenic Route - Sorry I've not been on for ages, been mad busy at work. 

I'm actually (at the moment ) feeling quite relaxed about it all, I've thought long and hard about using donor eggs and we are ready for the next step, if you have any concerns you should check out the donor conception website it's really interesting, reading other peoples stories, it made me want to take this route all the more, how are you feeling ?

And P.S .... No I don't mind you asking, you can always PM me if you like ?

Take care 

K x


----------



## The_Scenic_Route (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Mrs KG,

Well Ive not checked here for a little while because my treatment seemed to be crawling along at a snails pace.

I have finally been given my dates which is a euphoric feeling, its all in reaching distance now. I have also experienced my first taste of my recipients wonderful generosity. She paid for all my drugs on Monday and the drug company will be delivering them next Wednesday. I feel very lucky and grateful to her. Its also reassuring, because I have already had one receipient pull out of proceedings with me (which delayed my own treatment), and the fact that she has financially commited to both of our cycles fills me with confidence. I just hope that my body responds favourably and I can repay the generosity back to her.

How is your treatment going? What stage are you at now?


----------

